# Hardinge R8 Collet



## wrmiller (Mar 13, 2016)

What is the thread size on a Hardinge collet? Wondering if it will work with a standard R8 drawbar.


----------



## hman (Mar 13, 2016)

Far as I know, all R8 collets follow the same spec, and have 7/16"-20 threads.
http://www.loganact.com/tips/collet


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 13, 2016)

r8 is r8 as far as I know


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Lucky 13 (Mar 13, 2016)

I have all Harding R8 collets and they are 7/16-20.


----------



## coolidge (Mar 15, 2016)

Bill be advised I called and spoke with Hardinge when I was shopping for a R8 collet set, the run out tolerance is .001 which is actually worse than Lyndex. Some sites falsely advertise Hardinge as .0001 accuracy and Hardinge confirmed that's BS. They do manufacture high precision collets to that tolerance but they are special order only and not sold in sets, and quite expensive. For the record Hardinge did confirm they still manufacture their collets right here in the USA, which was NOT true for every other high end brand of R8 collets I checked on, they have moved manufacturing to China and India or "Asia".


----------

